# Increasing my Audax to a 300km Event (A Rough Diamond)



## Heltor Chasca (29 Jan 2018)

Having done a few 100s and 3 x 200s, I thought I would enter ‘A Rough Diamond’ in July this year.

What coaching points and advice do you have for me? Kit, nutrition, speed etc.

Also (And this question is specific to anyone who has done this ride) I plan to drive up on Friday night as the event starts at 0600. I can kip in the back of my work truck in the car park of the hall/church if it’s appropriate. Or is there somewhere where I can rest my head or use ablutions?

Thanks in advance as always.


----------



## DCLane (29 Jan 2018)

If you've done a 200 then a 300 should be fine. You need to think about re-fuelling and may need lights depending on the time of year. I'd also tend to carry a few more spares and food.

If you use a GPS it may not last either. I know my Garmin 200 does but most won't unless you're a faster rider.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jan 2018)

As for speed ... Aim to average a nice steady 20 kph to give you a time cushion? You could speed up later if you had the energy to do so, but wouldn't be stuffed if you got held up by a puncture/broken chain/(whatever).

I never got round to doing a 300, but used to do 20 kph on hilly 200-240 km rides. I'd probably struggle to average that now though ...


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2018)

As what @DCLane has said. If you have done some 200's then a 300 is not a huge step up. Just make sure you pace yourself and eat at regular intervals.
Kit is no different to any of your other long rides. Though on a 300 you will have an early start and late finish, so you made need an extra layer. 
If you have a gps machine without replaceable batteries then take along a mini charger, that way you can top up your machine (& phone) at cafe stops.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Jan 2018)

Just ride between controls, eat, drink, carry on. Move your hands around and change position now and again yo keep comfy. Ride at your usual 200 pace. Take lights as deadline will be 2am so chance of night riding. Arm and leg warmers plus windproof gilet suffice for later stages as it that bit warmer than now.


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 Jan 2018)

Take it easy, eat little and often, drink enough, try and enjoy it.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jan 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> Take it easy, eat little and often, drink enough, try and enjoy it.


And ... add another 22 km on at the end to make it up to a double imperial century?


----------



## Ian H (29 Jan 2018)

300 is just a longer day ride. If you're going to finish late you might want to carry an extra layer of clothing, and good lights.


----------



## PpPete (30 Jan 2018)

It was my first 300, and still one of my fastest. I found the rolling section past Llangors quite tough, but there's a long flat bit after the Talybont control on which to recover before the pull up from Llangwm.


----------



## Banjo (31 Jan 2018)

I have done the Rough Diamond its a great ride not flat but not a tough one either.
You will be fine.If using gps a headtorch saves you from needing to use the back light so batteries last longer.

There arent many controls so take food to keep you going in between or buy it as you go along.I had a sandwich in a pub somewhere around tea time then bought some extra stuff for the last leg at chepstow coop as I didnt think tudor arms in Slimbridge would be serving food late enough for me.Good Luck


----------



## Banjo (31 Jan 2018)

Thats exactly the unexpected problem that can ruin your day.

A bit of advice given to me by a hard boiled audaxer was to never do anything new or different on a long ride.That includes the bike parts ,food you eat and even what glasses you wear as in d.t. case.

You can experiment on shorter rides.


----------



## Banjo (31 Jan 2018)

Re parking night before .Not sure if villagehall car park would be available or not but theres an off road layby type carpark not far away by the cricket club would probably be a quiet spot.It has been used as an over flow carpark before by Black Sheep when he ran two events from Bushley on the same day.


----------



## Aravis (14 Feb 2018)

Heltor's enthusiasm is infectious; I've entered this one as well.

At 188 miles it won't be my longest day ride, but since the only time I've gone beyond was in 1990 it might as well be. Following what I recall was my tactic on that occasion, I'll try to do a pair of back-to-back 120s or thereabouts a few days before.

Unusually for an Audax, it doesn't include any sections of road I wouldn't choose myself. I think I've ridden the entire route at some time or other, but not always in the same direction. There is one hill that always feels very steep when going down, but it's probably not as bad as I think it is.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (14 Feb 2018)

Aravis said:


> Heltor's enthusiasm is infectious; I've entered this one as wel...



I think you have hit the nail in the head: My enthusiasm is by in large way greater than my skills, fitness or finesse put together. It’ll be good to see another CCer on this ride


----------



## tornandfrayed (15 Feb 2018)

I'm probably going to ride it as a permanent in April if you fancy a practice run.


----------

